# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Venta de tractores agricolas

## Cresko SA

LOGO_Foton.jpg logo perkins.jpg  *TRACTORES AGRICOLAS DE PROCEDENCIA CHINA, EQUIPADOS CON MOTOR PERKINS  * TECNOLOGIA MODERNA PARA MEJORAR EL AGRO. BAJO CONSUMO DE COMBUSTIBLE (TURBO COMPENSADOR)MENOR INVERSION EN REPUESTOS (PERKINS)MAYOR VIDA UTIL HIDRAULICO / DIRECCION (BOMBAS INDEPENDIENTES)REPUESTOS Y SERVICIOS EN CAMPOGARANTIATENEMOS EN CAPACIDADES DE 70hp, 90hp Y 125hp.  Tractor-23167.jpg  
CONSULTAS:  *CINTHIA FIGUEROA CH.
CRESKO SA * TLF: 988404316 *305877 415*3927
EMAIL: cfigueroa@cresko.com.peTemas similares: Tractores Antonio Carraro... ahora en el Perú Tractores Agrícolas SONALIKA de la India - Potencia y economía en el Perú Venta de terrenos agricolas en ica y piura. Vendo 2 tractores agricolas en lima Venta de terrenos agricolas en ica_peru.

----------


## hugomerida

Estimada Cinthia..pudiera enviarme el costo de estos tractores, accesorios, garantia, financiamiento, etc.... por favor enviar a.. hugomerida@pacbell.net

----------


## SABINAHT

me puede mandar cotizacion de 70hp a mi mail sabinaht@gmail.com

----------

